# Breeder recommendations in NYC



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi - I am so excited my friend is thinking about getting a maltese and asked if I knew any breeders in the NYC area. She has a car so she can travel to meet the breeder and pick up the puppy. I don't know what her timeline is but I think she wants to find the right puppy/breeder rather than in a rush to get a puppy. Any recommendations would be appreciated.

Thank.s


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> Hi - I am so excited my friend is thinking about getting a maltese and asked if I knew any breeders in the NYC area. She has a car so she can travel to meet the breeder and pick up the puppy. I don't know what her timeline is but I think she wants to find the right puppy/breeder rather than in a rush to get a puppy. Any recommendations would be appreciated.
> 
> Thank.s[/B]


Here's a breeder in Jersey. 

http://puppydogweb.com/kennels/maltese_luxor.htm


----------

